# Chicks with abs



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Into or not?

I say fcking hell yeah 

http://thechive.com/2010/11/22/chicks-with-washboard-abs-hot-or-not-45-photos/#close


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Outline of the abs area I say big yes, six pack....big no for me!!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

IronPhil said:


> Outline of the abs area I say big yes, six pack....big no for me!!


x2


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

No...No....No.... not for me, I would, don't get me wrong but I prefer the softer look.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Yes. That is all.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Hell no, far too masculine.

Slim / tiny bit of definition but not full on rock solid abs better than my own lol


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

If she has a 6packs I'd say the door is open

If she had 24 pack id be a gentle man hold the door for her!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Its a fine line for me, outer liner of the core yes, ripped 6 pack hummm


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Indeed!!!


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Of course. I want to marry a girl like this! lol


----------



## Ross.B (Aug 7, 2012)

No no no I couldn't bang a chick with better abs than me! That's not right man


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Lovely, a real turn on. :thumb:


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Remember this forum has women on with abs.
> 
> I wonder what the reaction would be to a female starting up a thread like this about us males.


You would prob have a line of guys displaying their abs like a bunch of test loaded peacocks


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Mark2021 said:


> Into or not?
> 
> I say fcking hell yeah
> 
> http://thechive.com/2010/11/22/chicks-with-washboard-abs-hot-or-not-45-photos/#close


I say hell no! for the reason of showing me up


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Mark2021 said:


> Ripped girls though...there always gonna have a banging @rse to smash! :tt2:


Ripped girls will have no ar*e. It'd be like banging a 10 year old boy

No Peado h34r:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Big Ste said:


> x2


x3. Saying that, girl number 5 does look pretty hot!!


----------



## c2c (Feb 28, 2011)

No adspesally if I havnt got a six pack, it would like I was the girl of the relationship:sad:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I like the softer look but I also don't mind girls with a tiny tummy, but I have low standards


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Heeeeeeeell yeah!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

For all of you with facebook, best group i have ever liked :thumb:

http://www.facebook.com/GymHotties1


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes! I didnt get 'ennis elbow' during the olympics for nothing!


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

Mark2021 said:


> Into or not?
> 
> I say fcking hell yeah
> 
> http://thechive.com/2010/11/22/chicks-with-washboard-abs-hot-or-not-45-photos/#close


that site is the dogs conkers!!!.... bookmarked, jus sayin


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

it wouldnt put me off thats for sure!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I love it...aslong as they are not to vascular....


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Can't say Im too bothered lol

I like it for sure but its not a deal maker or breaker for me...


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I appreciate the work and dedication thats gone into such a body but then I appreciate any shapely female body


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Gimme a roll or 2 and I'm good but I wouldn't say no to a chick wit abs


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

OMFG yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

As long its not chicks with dicks im ok with it


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

I think they look wicked!! But a lot of negative comments under all those pics...it's abit unfair...they worked hard to look like that


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

I like some hips, curves and a slight bit of meat.

Chicks with abs, not my preferred type.

Now a sheep with abs....ohh sh1t i think i just ejaculated.


----------



## Mackerel (Aug 24, 2012)

Birds with abs are usually a bit too skinny for me.

Having said that, number 7 is lovely.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

jess ennis type abs..... yes

mega-ripped-testo-boost she-hulk-mirin-brah-****ing-ronnette-coleman-abs....... nay


----------



## MR_SHADOW (Jun 2, 2012)

love chicks with abs they deserve the respect for putting in the effort to get them


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hell yes, but I reckon a girl with abs wouldn't look twice at my fat ass!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Remember this forum has women on with abs.
> 
> I wonder what the reaction would be to a female starting up a thread like this about us males.


I don't mind.. I have abs.. Mine are just a bit warmer than some girls! :lol:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Nahhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

IronPhil said:


> Outline of the abs area I say big yes, six pack....big no for me!!


this


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Much as I admire the work & dedication that goes into a lean midsection on men or women, when it comes to rumpy-pumpy, I prefer ladies with a bit of extra padding.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Some suit them, some dont.

I admire all of them for there dedication in getting them.


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Some of those girls abs are incredible and they still look so womanly too! number 2 and 21, 5 = sexual. Number 7 = not so much. I don't really like the lumpy muscle kind of look

Should've said ALL of those abs are incredible but some women still look really womanly and curvy


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

Abs hell yeah but not to the extent that you can see the vein going down to the groin. Thats a little too masculine for me. I like the ones with the top 4 visible but then it gets softer over the lower pairs.


----------



## Cam Coid (Oct 11, 2009)

Chicks with abs... Yeahhhhh buddy! Ultimate turn on!


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

men are made to look good period. all 6packed chicks need implants


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

men are made to look good period. all 6packed chicks need implants

that is in a different league


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

With or without, it wouldn't turn me off if I fancied someone ...nor would a more fuller softer body. I like it all tbh, variety is the spice of life and all that ;0)


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Its very normal to me that,,,,all girl thats been with me a month or so ended up with abs like that anyway....my nick name use to be slim fast.

Im actually taking court procedures on my nick being stolen by that company.


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Its very normal to me that,,,,all girl thats been with me a month or so ended up with abs like that anyway....my nick name use to be slim fast.
> 
> Im actually taking court procedures on my nick being stolen by that company.


I don't get it :confused1: lol


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

VanillaFace said:


> I don't get it :confused1: lol


Keep putting them pics up and you might to, :lol:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

What are you talking about lol? Am i being really stupid here?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

VanillaFace said:


> What are you talking about lol? Am i being really stupid here?


Ok ,,will to get abs like that you need to be fit so bedroom activity makes you fit...the rest im sure you can guess lol

Sometimes its best ignoring my text as my mind wonders terrible...i come out of it tho so no worries


----------



## dannydean07 (Jun 14, 2012)

Soft abs are hot, but really defined abs are a no go for me


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

Girls look best when they look like they are in good shape, deep definition or bikini stage type look doesn't do much for me.

Any woman that steps into the free weights section is open season :-D


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

I now have a boner, please excuseme while i head to the bathroom to pleasure myself..


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes, hell yes!


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

They are as sexy as fcuk :wub:


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Not if she has better abs that me, that would be awkward. Curvy all the way


----------



## gifted710 (Oct 3, 2012)

I dig chicks with abs, check out these babes - taken from this site: http://gymhotties.net


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

i think its great!


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

When I lived in Ausrtalia, there was this chick in my Circuits group who always had her abs on show, and it was one of the horniest things I ever say, so a yes from me


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

nice toned flat stomach yes, visible ripped abs defo not...


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

I like it. I like muscular girls. I LOVE strong legs on a woman more than anything, big quads, hams and calves but not so lean that the gaps between muscles are like crevices.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Hell yeah turn on for me

- - - Updated - - -

Hell yeah turn on for me


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

F.M.J said:


>


Oh My!!!


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

Dont like it, they have lower BF than me!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

Not remotely bothered either way tbh.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

TheBob said:


> I like abs on the ladies nom nom


x2



Barman said:


> OMFG yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


that too! in fact it IS a deal breaker for me... love abs on a girl.. but then I love the figure competitor look generally..


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

F.M.J said:


>


could do with bigger guns/delts, but abs and quads are superb! me likey!! :thumb:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> men are made to look good period. all 6packed chicks need implants
> 
> that is in a different league
> 
> View attachment 93863


yep great look!! but then as well as abs, I wouldnt consider a girl without implants these days (yes, am spoilt)..


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> could do with bigger guns/delts, but abs and quads are superb! me likey!! :thumb:


I'd love my wife to get into the gym and beef up a little like that, but my attempts to bribe her to come with me are fruitless.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

F.M.J said:


> I'd love my wife to get into the gym and beef up a little like that, but my attempts to bribe her to come with me are fruitless.


slip some proviron in here drinks, then get her into the bedroom and the gym!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

f*** yes ripped girls. Preferably with awesome shoulder muscles!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> slip some proviron in here drinks, then get her into the bedroom and the gym!


reminded me of the asian guy in the news that was slipping dbol into his wifes food to make her heairy and uglier because he was so insecure lol.


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

A big yes from me as long as there not too muscley anywhere else


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/contest_media/22932/352/d/img_14651330716011.jpg

Kizzy Vaines. Trains at the gym i go to, incredible physique.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> http://www.bodybuilding.com/contest_media/22932/352/d/img_14651330716011.jpg
> 
> Kizzy Vaines. Trains at the gym i go to, incredible physique.


wow what motivation to get to the gym!!

serious question, does she do her own diet/prep or use someone?


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Love abs on a women. As long as theres some boobies too, they still gota look like a lady!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> wow what motivation to get to the gym!!
> 
> serious question, does she do her own diet/prep or use someone?


I think her husband mate who also looks amazing. She seems really nice lass too, very down to earth. She trains really hard and just come 10th in the olympia.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

big yes


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> http://www.bodybuilding.com/contest_media/22932/352/d/img_14651330716011.jpg
> 
> Kizzy Vaines. Trains at the gym i go to, incredible physique.


That link takes me to a picture of Louise Rogers (I think it's her anyway)?


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> reminded me of the asian guy in the news that was slipping dbol into his wifes food to make her heairy and uglier because he was so insecure lol.


she would defo get horny as hell though


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Nah not into it.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

What the fuk like lol



Il get rid by the sounds of most comments ha

When u guys get comments like 'I hate muscle it looks alien' etc how do u feel?


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> What the fuk like lol
> 
> View attachment 96355
> 
> ...


No need to get rid. It's only a small amount of odd balls that don't like abs on a woman!!


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

My wife has killer abs and obliques. I love it. Shame her tits suffer as a result though. Cant have it all I suppose.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> What the fuk like lol
> 
> View attachment 96355
> 
> ...


Negged...

Fu*king show off :cursing:

Man l would kill for those, fair fu*king play to you, most of the fatties on here cant get them so get jealous of the ladies getting them

:lol:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:



> What the fuk like lol
> 
> View attachment 96355
> 
> ...


wow... if I wasn't married already... damn impressive!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Strangely enough, most of the people I see here saying they wouldn't touch a girl with abs..... give your minds a treat why don't you lmao :lol:

Not like there's a bunch of super-fit chicks with killer abs waiting at home by the phone praying that "Joe Average from Nowheresville" who's never seen a 6-pack except in a photo is going to call up and ask them on a date.... and are sat crying into their cornflakes when they see this thread.... :lol:

I also notice that it's predominantly the ones who could never hope to achieve such a physique themselves, never mind the male equivalent, that are negative about it.

Just saying


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Not only are ripped girls incredibly sexy..I find that most girls who achieve that level of physique are dedicated, determined and head strong....and that's a massive turn on in itself


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Zara-Leoni:3528990 said:


> Strangely enough, most of the people I see here saying they wouldn't touch a girl with abs..... give your minds a treat why don't you lmao :lol:
> 
> Not like there's a bunch of super-fit chicks with killer abs waiting at home by the phone praying that "Joe Average from Nowheresville" who's never seen a 6-pack except in a photo is going to call up and ask them on a date.... and are sat crying into their cornflakes when they see this thread.... :lol:
> 
> ...


Oh no she didnt !!!!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Let's be honest most blokes are just completely threatened by a woman with a muscular/toned body,especially a good looking one and yet even more so if there out of shape themselves.

Should take it as a compliment really if that makes sense.

On a personal level abb's damn sexy, I prefer a traditional toned look for the rest of the body rather than out right muscle, don't want to offend any one but it's just not for me, that's not to say I don't completely appreciate the hard work that's gone into it.

And at the end of the if there not doing it for themselves because its how they want to look its all for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I want abs!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> I want abs!!


The way your going you will have then very soon!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> The way your going you will have then very soon!!


I'm really trying my hardest


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

I love my abs, but they are for me! Ive trained hard....and to be honest, Im not bothered about what guys think of them, cos for the first time in my life, I look in the mirror and Im actually quite happy with what I see and thats the main thing, but Ive done it all for ME!!!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

"I wouldn't touch a girl with abs" is as funny and as likely to happen as the numpties who come in the shop and are worried about taking protein shakes as they don't want to end up "that size" (then point to a pic of cutler or coleman".

Not something you'll EVER have to worry about guys.... :lol:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> "I wouldn't touch a girl with abs" is as funny and as likely to happen as the numpties who come in the shop and are worried about taking protein shakes as they don't want to end up "that size" (then point to a pic of cutler or coleman".
> 
> Not something you'll EVER have to worry about guys.... :lol:


Apparently, even picking up weights can do the same thing too..........you can end up with absolutely stupidly huge muscles doing that you know!?! :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> "I wouldn't touch a girl with abs" is as funny and as likely to happen as the numpties who come in the shop and are worried about taking protein shakes as they don't want to end up "that size" (then point to a pic of cutler or coleman".
> 
> Not something you'll EVER have to worry about guys.... :lol:





Keeks said:


> Apparently, even picking up weights can do the same thing too..........you can end up with absolutely stupidly huge muscles doing that you know!?! :whistling: :laugh:


Just pack it in you two now, get back in the kitchen and start baking, pies. lots of them, then eat them all up.

You may even pull !


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Milky said:


> Just pack it in you two now, get back in the kitchen and start baking, pies. lots of them, then eat them all up.
> 
> You may even pull !


Well Im off to the kitchen, but to grab some sugar fee jelly........gotta maintain these scary abs!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Keeks said:


> Well Im off to the kitchen, but to grab some sugar fee jelly........gotta maintain these scary abs!!!


PIES WOMAN, PIES !!

See this is another issue with you lot, you never do as your told !


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Love chicks with abs me


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Women with abs - fantastic imo. I love a powerful woman...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Zara-Leoni:3528990 said:


> Strangely enough, most of the people I see here saying they wouldn't touch a girl with abs..... give your minds a treat why don't you lmao :lol:
> 
> Not like there's a bunch of super-fit chicks with killer abs waiting at home by the phone praying that "Joe Average from Nowheresville" who's never seen a 6-pack except in a photo is going to call up and ask them on a date.... and are sat crying into their cornflakes when they see this thread.... :lol:
> 
> ...


Is a man not allowed to like a bit of water retention on his woman??

Just askin


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> "I wouldn't touch a girl with abs" is as funny and as likely to happen as the numpties who come in the shop and are worried about taking protein shakes as they don't want to end up "that size" (then point to a pic of cutler or coleman".
> 
> Not something you'll EVER have to worry about guys.... :lol:


Do people seriously say that to you About the protein?

How do you keep a straight face?


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Can't believe people don't like girls with abs, my OH has them and getting leaner and she's sex on legs!


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Chubby chaser are we Breda? LOL


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Pain2Gain said:


> Do people seriously say that to you About the protein?
> 
> How do you keep a straight face?


my wife is a pharmacist... and on 3 separate occasions, 3 separate friends (also pharmacists) on seeing our collection of protein powders in the kitchen, asked/stated "you don't take that do you??" to which she replied she did.... they couldnt believe it! She offered one girl a shake to try since she was going to have one before bed (girl was staying over), and she said, "no, I dont want to get bulky muscles"..... :scared:



TheBob said:


> Most folk outside of training are ignorant of the commitment required to build or cut ,,
> 
> Some sit ups & out pops the abs .... Yeah right


LOL so true- a fourth pharmacist friend, also a girl, on seeing my wife's progress (noticeable guns in a tank top in the summer) said "wow, you must be going to the gym like, twice a week now!" (its actually twice a day, 6 days...)


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Is a man not allowed to like a bit of water retention on his woman??
> 
> Just askin


I know, what were we thinking posting our opinions on a thread.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> my wife is a pharmacist... and on 3 separate occasions, 3 separate friends (also pharmacists) on seeing our collection of protein powders in the kitchen, asked/stated "you don't take that do you??" to which she replied she did.... they couldnt believe it! She offered one girl a shake to try since she was going to have one before bed (girl was staying over), and she said, "no, I dont want to get bulky muscles"..... :scared:QUOTE]
> 
> I would have waited til she was asleep then put the tub of protein in a big sock and crept into her room and beat her with it.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> my wife is a pharmacist... and on 3 separate occasions, 3 separate friends (also pharmacists) on seeing our collection of protein powders in the kitchen, asked/stated "you don't take that do you??" to which she replied she did.... they couldnt believe it! She offered one girl a shake to try since she was going to have one before bed (girl was staying over), and she said, "no, I dont want to get bulky muscles"..... :scared:
> 
> LOL so true- a fourth pharmacist friend, also a girl, on seeing my wife's progress (noticeable guns in a tank top in the summer) said "wow, you must be going to the gym like, twice a week now!" (its actually twice a day, 6 days...)


hahaha

the public think to get big and lean all you need to do is 'gym everyday for loads of hours' and drink 'protein shakes' ...thats the proper way LOL


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

i say yes - i like them

tho it depends -im not game for ms olympia style but yeah a slight 6 pack is sexy i think -

just not crazy paving style geared up abs - and u know what i mean!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Papa [URL=Lazarou:3529465]Lazarou:3529465[/URL] said:


> Chubby chaser are we Breda? LOL


Indeed... Need something to wobble when I slap it but I do have a limit


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

looks nice on certain girls but i prefer abit more shape , a nice flat stomach is nice with a bit of abz definition not over the top though otherwise it looks disgusting


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

TheBob said:


> The protein thing rips my knitting , I usually get the whole , steroids are in them .... They are being serious
> 
> The other half trains and recently has been on a lean mass gain , she gets a lot of stick even from people in the supermarket
> 
> ...


LOL yeah my girl gets a lot of similar comments in here better bodies tops (she loves those!)

She actually was going to go into a 'roid (protein?? LOL) rage one morning, as after our morning workout we have breakfast at a cafe across from the gym- we both have the same- 1x chicken breast, 6 egg whites scrambled, sliced tomato and mushrooms, and a woman made comment about what big breakfasts we had, espec for a girl.... woman was fat and out of shape and eating toast and coffee...


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Mark2021 said:


> Into or not?
> 
> I say fcking hell yeah
> 
> http://thechive.com/2010/11/22/chicks-with-washboard-abs-hot-or-not-45-photos/#close


Why am I rubbing the trouser hooligan at this time of a morning?


----------



## marc2001dj (Feb 18, 2011)

I f*cking love girls with abs as long as they don't look manly.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Love them!!! I drooled like mad when I met Larrisa Reis and saw how fit she was/is in real life!!!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

dammit didnt want to get a hardon this time a day!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Posted a few times but HAVE to do it again


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Show off ^^^


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Not a 6 pack fan on women really.

Flat toned stomach for me!


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

Every single one of them fit as fook


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Breda said:


> Is a man not allowed to like a bit of water retention on his woman??
> 
> Just askin


Course he is kiddo.

It's how its put across that I'm commenting on


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

flat toned to popping 8 pack.....................licked from throat to gash. WORD


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Zara-Leoni:3531539 said:


> Course he is kiddo.
> 
> It's how its put across that I'm commenting on


Ok Mrs

And Can I just say.... none of those woman have anything on you


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breda said:


> Ok Mrs
> 
> And Can I just say.... none of those woman have anything on you


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

breda - when all you fanny comes from pof - you got more chance of spaffing out on a gold nipple than an ab pmsl


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky:3531758 said:


> View attachment 96455


Zara scares me man I had to say something that would get me outa havin my ass chewed


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Uriel:3531772 said:


> breda - when all you fanny comes from pof - you got more chance of spaffing out on a gold nipple than an ab pmsl


Haha and you say that like its negative. Give me some adipose tissue over an abdominal wall and happy as a baby that's just had his ass wiped


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Breda said:


> Haha and you say that like its negative. Give me some adipose tissue over an abdominal wall and happy as a baby that's just had his ass wiped


you've fuked more trouts than JR Hartley - dirty cnut


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Lewy_h said:


>


Mmm the nips then the body


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Strangely enough, most of the people I see here saying they wouldn't touch a girl with abs..... give your minds a treat why don't you lmao :lol:
> 
> Not like there's a bunch of super-fit chicks with killer abs waiting at home by the phone praying that "Joe Average from Nowheresville" who's never seen a 6-pack except in a photo is going to call up and ask them on a date.... and are sat crying into their cornflakes when they see this thread.... :lol:
> 
> ...


Fair play HOW they have expressed there opinion was probably incorrect

It's a bit stupid saying "people who don't like abs are losers who can't blah blah blah"

It's just a personal preference like anything else.

Some men like double c boobs some men like double g boobs.

Some like fat some like skinny some like athletic, some take what they can get.

Variety is the spice of life, how much would it suck for men if we all wanted the exact type of woman.

Im not a fan of female six packs, I preffer a outline maybe but not a full one, doesn't make me any less of a man than liking blonde girls over brunettes does.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Remember this forum has women on with abs.
> 
> I wonder what the reaction would be to a female starting up a thread like this about us males.


correct.....but no1 likes brown noser :whistling:


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Give me curves any day. I like my ladies...voluptuous!


----------



## romadose (Sep 10, 2011)

Gotta say I'm a sucker for curves too! But a slightly chiseled set of abs on a sporty girl goes down a treat


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I love chicks with abs, my Mrs won the BNBF Britain figure class a few years ago and I loved the way she looked except the fact she got super vascular!

Here's a few faves of mine;











And one of my Mrs


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

F.M.J said:


>


Think I've seen that photo discussed before - think the quads are faked / photoshop-ed.

I'm sure I've seen the real photo, somewhere, and her quads are more like you'd expect with the rest of her.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Man id like to pour chocolate sauce on a hot woman's abs and follow the lines


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

chilisi:3532694 said:


> It's called respect  now @Breda, that was some brown nosing


My nose is always Brown mate... Not much I can do about it tbh


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Breda said:


> My nose is always Brown mate... Not much I can do about it tbh


Michel Jacksons was whiter than mine.......you give up too easily


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Uriel:3534369 said:


> Michel Jacksons was whiter than mine.......you give up too easily


He changed colour more times than you've changed you're boxers... 3 times max


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Breda said:


> He changed colour more times than you've changed you're boxers... 3 times max


I rarely wear underwear......its gay


----------

